# Hello All! It is possible to you? :)



## Layanna (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi







My name is Layanna I from Russia and at me awful English  But it to me does not prevent to love cats … Now at me lives four cats. Each of them has a history. With pleasure I shall show them to you … 









the Senior cat call Stimorol. To it of 6,5 years. The weight is proportional to age  I have bought it in two weeks. It was weak. Could not itself is. In total was afraid At him ears were ill. Was thin and any crumpled. It I became very a pity to me also has brought it home. In the house where it was born stood terrible A bad smell . Even I am afraid to think than they feed the cats t he Mistress convinced that the child is healthy and that to it already precisely there is a month (though it too not much). But I know as look monthly Kittens … And it was more younger. Even eyes has not completely opened … :x 









Black Ivashka has got to me 3 years ago. I have found her in a wood on the night of Ivan-Kupalu. And has named - Ivan-Kupalovna. she was absolutely a kitten. Small, dirty, with a beaten out teeth, with sticking out edges. She has rushed to us as to last hope. Nestled all teltsem and hummed. So it is loud, what even mosquitoes it was not audible. Leave her in a wood one we millet could not. It was found out that she was sick. A virus







we have lead the Next month in hospital, tried to rescue the favourites. Unfortunately one of cats was lost (I do not tell about it), but Ivashu and Stimky we left









After at us has appeared Nifertiti. Too in a wood have found  But the truth already in the other wood, in coniferous … the Ridiculous, fluffy miracle.  I knew its mother even before occurrence Stima, but I then could not take her. But from destiny you will not escape also I has taken its daughter  the Girl she especial, little bit mad, but very much, very much loved  About it it is a lot of histories. Once I even wrote stories from its person 

Nifertiti (Malicious Santa :lol: )









And fourth my favourite Vera (Nostalgie Veronica Tiger Pearl) she the Sphynx. Cheerful. Clever. Very gentle. Prefers to live at me on a goal, goes down seldom and without special desire  she very persevering. She cannot be overpersuaded very strong character. Awfully likes to play pranks, but I cannot become angry about it. Because she approaches to me, embraces for a neck, looks with love to me in the face, kisses and strong strong nestles on me all hot body … Because she can take my finger in a cam and shamefacedly, looking to me in eyes to tell - Murr Rma-Ma !  I madly love her! 

















Ps I hope that it is possible to understand about what I has written …


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome Layanna, Stimorol, Ivashka, Nifertiti and Vera


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forums 
Post lots and read lots and your english will get even better!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forums! We have a few members who use English as a second language, so don't worry about that.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I especially like your kitten w/ the Santa hat on your avatar! 
Edit: I cannot see the pictures either & they are taking too long to download!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! I can't see the pictures of your cats :?


----------



## Layanna (Jan 3, 2005)

Many thanks to all for comments. To me such warm reception is pleasant.







I know that is not visible to a photo  This phenomenon time, but unfortunately often  I shall hang out Henceforth photos it is direct on a forum, instead of from the gallery which frequently does not work …


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to Cat Forum. We enjoy hearing about your kittys. :!:


----------



## Layanna (Jan 3, 2005)

Now it should be visible to a photo


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Beautiful cats, I especially like Stimorol!  I love the grey & white kitties! :heart


----------

